# Out of Africa EDC knife



## sharpeblades (Jan 15, 2013)

Here is a EDC knife(every day carry)  In ATS-34 stainless in a high polish and a high hollow grind.(6-1/2 in. overall with a 2-1/2 in cutting edge. Jeweled back of blade. African Gemsbok  handles with red liners to accent them.Black braided para cord lanyard.The sheath is 7/8 weight veggie tanned leather that is hot dipped and metal belt clip for easy on and off.Thank you for looking


----------



## bg7m (Jan 15, 2013)

Nide Raleigh.  I bet you get a good grip with that material.


----------



## marknga (Jan 15, 2013)

Really nice Raleigh!


----------



## oakbend (Jan 15, 2013)

Very nice Mr. Tabor I really like the handles.


----------



## jbrooker (Jan 15, 2013)

Looks nice Mr. Tabor.


----------



## John I. Shore (Jan 15, 2013)

Good job Raleigh, looks great.

John I.


----------



## fishbum2000 (Jan 15, 2013)

That is really nice


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 15, 2013)

Looking good RT


----------



## flintlocker (Jan 15, 2013)

Great looking rig!


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 15, 2013)

Nice Raleigh


----------



## Horns (Jan 15, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 15, 2013)

Mighty fine little outfit RT!


----------



## godogs57 (Jan 15, 2013)

Great job on both the sheath and the knife Raleigh! ten on a scale of ten.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jan 15, 2013)

very nice


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 15, 2013)

Great combo of Gemsbok and leather Raleigh!


----------



## fishnfool (Jan 15, 2013)

That is a piece of art right there!


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you ;Buddy-Mark-Oakbend-John-Fishbum-Scott-Flintlocker-Dennis


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## blademan (Jan 16, 2013)

very nice work Raleigh!


----------



## gobbler getter (Jan 16, 2013)

me likey


----------



## sengdigger (Jan 18, 2013)

Outsatnding, really nice knife as all your knives are.


----------



## savreds (Jan 18, 2013)

That has got to be in the top couple of ones that I've seen you post. Beautiful!!!


----------



## Inthegarge (Jan 18, 2013)

Man, your killing me !!!! Everytime I see one of these knives I start having withdrawals....Maybe soon I can afford for you to make me one.....Exceptionally nice work everytime........


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 18, 2013)

Pretty...pretty...pretty.

The silver pins and polished blade just pop with that dark wood in the handle.  

Very nice.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you -Hank-Whitetailfreak-Bob-Fishinfool-Mandy-Blademan-Gobblergetter-Sengdigger-Savreds-Inthegrage-Rjcruiser


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 21, 2013)

That gemsbok sure made a very cool handle. I like the red liner too! A fine knife for sure!!!!


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 22, 2013)

Tomi ;Thank you mam


----------



## woodyjim (Jan 23, 2013)

sweet knife man. dont usually like the shiny steel,but you made a believer. even crocodile dundee says thats a knife!


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Jan 23, 2013)

Very nice as always.  Really like the handle.  You amaze me.


----------

